# Presbyterian denominations in North America



## BertMulder (Jan 2, 2017)

I have compiled a timeline chart of presbyterian denominations. Am posting this here, welcoming any notification of errors or omissions

Should say, am trying to post this here, but cannot figure out how to attach an Excel file...

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2017)

Maybe try sharing a link through Dropbox or Google Docs?


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 3, 2017)

Put it into a zip file...


----------



## yeutter (Jan 17, 2017)

It is probably just my lack of technological savvy, but I could not open it.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 17, 2017)

BertMulder said:


> Put it into a zip file...


Nicely done, Bert.

Please update your signature so that we may properly address you. See the Signature Requirements link in my sig below.


----------



## Edward (Jan 17, 2017)

I knew what I was looking at and still had a bit of trouble matching the lines to the labels. Perhaps some color coding our using different borders for each group for the cells would help.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hammondjones (Jan 18, 2017)

Burchers should be Burghers, unless that's a Scottish variation I'm unfamiliar with.

Found this online also for Upper Cumberland
http://www.bgcpc.com/www.bgcpc.com/HISTORY.html



> 1953 Ten presbyteries memorialized for GA about affiliation with NCC; it was requested of GA that they disapprove of the RSV and affiliation of CP Boards with Boards of the NCC; Fellowship of Cumberland Presbyterian Conservatives, a group of CP's reacting against the modernist movement, formed a conference and planned a second one in Memphis. General Assembly declared these actions unconstitutional and some left the denomination and formed the Upper Cumberland Presbyterian Church in Gallitan (near Carthage, TN).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joebonni63 (Jan 18, 2017)

that list that was on tateville I think that told almost everything about every reformed presbyterian denomination I cannot find it anymore.


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2017)

joebonni63 said:


> that list that was on tateville I think that told almost everything about every reformed presbyterian denomination I cannot find it anymore.


It looks like the server is offline. Here is an archive from a few months ago: http://web.archive.org/web/20160909182121/http://www.tateville.com/churches.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 20, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Nicely done, Bert.
> 
> Please update your signature so that we may properly address you. See the Signature Requirements link in my sig below.



My apologies, done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joebonni63 (Jan 20, 2017)

Jake said:


> It looks like the server is offline. Here is an archive from a few months ago: http://web.archive.org/web/20160909182121/http://www.tateville.com/churches.html


Yeah thats it yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

